# Guter Preis , Gute Musik , Gutes Album



## timinatorxx (4. April 2011)

Moin ,

Ich wollte einfach mal ein Thema Starten und zwar eure Musikempfelungen für alle hier und das am besten noch zu einem Top-Preis 

Ich fang einfach mal an : 


1. Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists
Amazon 6,66 &#8364;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (4. April 2011)

1. Dope - No Regrets 
Amazon Ich habe es für 6 € bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (4. April 2011)

1. Eminem - Recovery
Amazon Ab 7,20€ Neu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. April 2011)

* Nirvana- Nevermind*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls 6,66€
Wer es nicht besitzt ist ein Verbrecher!


*Dream Theater- Images and Words*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls eines der besten Alben die ich je gehört habe. Ist bei Amazon für 6,97€ zu erwerben.


----------



## schneemaus (6. April 2011)

Also was Nevermind angeht, muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch für 6,66€ zu haben, wer noch keine CDs von Nightwish hat, für den ist das IMO eine lohnende Investition.


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Ich bin zwar gezwungener Maßen ein mp3-Mensch und befinde mich derzeit nicht im Besitz einer einzigen CD (Wenn dann nur Platten  ),
allerdings ist das Album "Ten Years of Terror" von Neophyte echt hörenswert, wenn man auf Hardstyle steht.
Allderings hab ich es derzeit nicht bei Amazon gefunden, bin mir allerdings sicher es damals sehr billig bekommen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## NexxLoL (11. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar gezwungener Maßen ein mp3-Mensch und befinde mich derzeit nicht im Besitz einer einzigen CD (Wenn dann nur Platten  ),
> allerdings ist das Album "Ten Years of Terror" von Neophyte echt hörenswert, wenn man auf Hardstyle steht.
> Allderings hab ich es derzeit nicht bei Amazon gefunden, bin mir allerdings sicher es damals sehr billig bekommen zu haben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Größen: L



Wir reden hier über Musik


----------



## The Mister L (11. April 2011)

Du brauchst mir nichts von Musik zu erzählen, als DJ kenne ich genug Richtungen und bin immer offen für neues. Wie gesagt, wer Hardstyle mag dürfte diese Platte mögen, ich kenne zwar noch genug andere Alben aus anderen Richtungen nur dieses hat sich aufgrund seiner Qualität in meinen Schädle eingebrannt.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Ihateyou (12. April 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Musik



Nachdem du hier die Nevermind und 'ne Dream Theater Platte angesprochen hast, solltest du mit so Behauptungen vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2011)

Raised Fist - Sound of the Republic 8,99€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Streets - Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living 7,99€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2011)

Band: Tape
Album: # 1
Stil: Heavy hard rock
4 neu ab EUR 14,15 8 gebraucht ab EUR 7,79  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

absolut geniale scheibe!

und auch zu empfehlen album #2....gleiches cover einfach die farben umgekehrt.


----------



## Wolfmania (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. 8,99€ bei Amazon - hab es als CD + Schallplatte und Platte klingt echt besser

und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beste Blues-Platte auf diesem Planeten - 8,99€ bei Amazon !


----------

